# Discus Monster Tanks



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's my 240 gallon wild discus tank with some true giants. The largest ones are close to 9" now. You can really appreciate their massive size when you see those little 5 inchers beside them


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

This is one of my customers tanks, it is 420 gallons, just a beautiful collection of fish (the koi have since been removed).


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone else with monster discus tanks feel free to hijack this thread and post photos or video :bigsmile:


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

wow those are some crazy tanks  very nice.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

wow!!! what is the max size for a perfectly grown discus?


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

The vast majority of domestic discus will max out at 6"-6.5", that is the genetic limitaton for most. Some types have the potential to grow bigger, it seems more common to see snake skins and pigeons at larger sizes. The biggest domestic I have personally seen was just shy of 7.5". The Solomon's in the first video are wild caught so they came in big and they have grown a bit since then. Last time I measured they were almost 9". I am crossing them with domestics to see if there is a gene for giant size that can be passed down to the F1.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are some awesome set-ups, Thanks for sharing Rick!


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Very very nice setups! I think I know what I'll be getting in the future... once I have the space for it!


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

WoW what a tank Love the second video.. I have been in the hobby for 35 years and worked in many pet stores.. I have always been told that mixing cold water fish and tropical is risky at best I am wondering if you have seen any ill effects??


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

wayofthefish said:


> WoW what a tank Love the second video.. I have been in the hobby for 35 years and worked in many pet stores.. I have always been told that mixing cold water fish and tropical is risky at best I am wondering if you have seen any ill effects??


Yes, it is not recommended. There were no health issues but he did end up removing the koi due to them being major food hogs.


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

*Good to here from what I have been taught there is a risk of cold water fish transferring skin disease due to the warm water conditions, as well as a huge Bio Load...*


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's some great looking discus you got Rick. Perhaps a Youtube virtual tour of your facility is in order for those of us who have not had the privilege to get out there (yet)?


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> That's some great looking discus you got Rick. Perhaps a Youtube virtual tour of your facility is in order for those of us who have not had the privilege to get out there (yet)?


Most definitely will have a new virtual tour posted once the latest Forrest order arrives and settles in.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

this is from the website if you haven't seen it Gary


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

Those are some amazzzing fish...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> this is from the website if you haven't seen it Gary


Thanks John. I've been to the website but somehow missed the vid.....


----------

